# Reds in the surf



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally saw them in schools along the beach as opposed to singles, and a few were actually pretty hungry !


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

dude is that a old ktel fishin magician tool in your bag I see?

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Still waiting on finding that! I better that was awesome! Congrats! Neap tide what?!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice! Cant beat that!

Deer Lake SP? I am just a few hundred yards east of you and the grass is thick as all get out. Guess I need to be walking west instead of further east.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn it looks nice over there! Makes me wanna go fish.


----------

